# Modifier la localisation de mon iPad



## Jean40 (16 Juillet 2014)

ICloud me localise de manière erronée (quelque part dans l'Isère alors que je suis domicilié en Belgique et que je réside actuellement dans le Loir-et-Cher...). J'ai beau me déconnecter puis me reconnecter rien n'y fait. Comment imposer à iCloud une localisation adéquate ?


----------



## les_innommables66 (16 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Je fais l'hypothèse que ton iPad est un modèle wifi, mais pas cellulaire.

Essaye de te déconnecter de ta borne actuelle wifi, puis de te connecter à une autre borne wifi ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

